# Garden Skink in my yard.



## GeckPhotographer (Feb 17, 2013)

Who fed my garden skinks steroids? Own up now. 




Bellatorias major by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Bellatorias major by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr




Bellatorias major by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Bellatorias major by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Bellatorias major by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

The little bugger got under our fridge. Removal resulted in a tense standoff between my fingers and its jaws, luckily my fingers were just a little faster.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 17, 2013)

have to have quick fingers when dealing with skinks lol,nice shots BTW


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 17, 2013)

judging by that leaf you have really small guichs!


----------

